# typical 2nd year progression?



## YakaRaft (Dec 7, 2006)

So I know I just joined and have been posting a lot, but its the off-season and I have nothing better to do. 

Just wondering, what is a typical progression for a 2nd year kayaker (I know there's not really a standard) as I am trying to figure out where to set my goals for next summer to push myself, but not be stupid about it.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Make Class III your bitch.


----------



## YakaRaft (Dec 7, 2006)

what are some good class III runs other than pinnacle to parkdale on the ark?


----------



## &d (Apr 28, 2006)

definately brown's canyon, man if i lived down there.. sheesh .. does that run ever get old? i dont think it can


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

The Poudre has some great class III sections, Gunni Gorge is fantastic.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Foxton (boulder garden is such a nice training ground, lap it), Waterton <700, Royal Gorge 500-800, Numbers at <900, "certian portions of Clear Creek at the right level," Durango town run at high water (whoo hooo!) Run any of these at high flows with adaquate crew, acceptance of possible lost gear and expectations commiserate with water's power.

When I say make it your bitch: play in the worst holes, roll offside when you flip, run wierd lines (that dont include terminal hazards), boof when possible, spat the shit out of rocks, cartwheel at inopportune times, get drunk and go play boating.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

I second the nomination for drunken playboating. And "other" playboating.


----------



## danger (Oct 13, 2003)

buy a creek boat and start firing up the creeks. clear creek from lawson down is a good start. then lower clear creek into town, alto, alto sbc, boulder canyon to the park, low water pine creek, and then swim the black rock section on clear creek a few times. (adjust the above depending on your level of tolerance to cold, pain, rocks, and constant criticisms from others saying you have no business paddling a specific section.) that was my recipe for success. 
-dan


----------



## cecil (May 30, 2005)

I would add to really hone in on your skills that you set during the first year. Use that foundation to really become comfortable in the boat, making moves, and becoming a more fluid paddler.

You can do this by staying on class III runs and "making them your bitch" but also don't be afraid to hop onto tougher runs (IV- IV) with the right crew. 

Also, playboat, playboat, playboat. 

Good luck this season!


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

I have seen several people have a bit of a setback at the beginning of their second year. Dont get frustrated. My advice is to do stuff you enjoy, push yourself at a level you are comfy with and just have fun. The rest of it will take care of itself.


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

the numbers on the Ark is good. i did that my second season paddling. from there i moved up to low water pine creek and did the upper east as well. then maybe got in over my head the 2nd season and did some swimming on gore & bailey. 

try to play in some munchy holes. take the weirdest/hardest lines. catch micro eddies. try to attain upstream.


----------

